

Jim'll Paint It - willemmerson
http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/

======
xedarius
Blimey I remember looking at Jim'll Paint It about 2 years ago and his paint
skills sucked (as do mine - coupled with the limitations of MS Paint). Now he
seems pretty damn good. His 'Tragic Roundabout' is beautiful. I never really
thought that you could get good at art by .. well doing art. Nice one Jim.

~~~
bennyg
That's the nature of practice and constantly attempting, regardless of the
outcome. It should be a lesson in getting good at any activity.

~~~
JonnieCache
And already being a professional graphic designer/artist before you start.

------
JonnieCache
It works better in its natural habitat, on facebook:

[https://www.facebook.com/JimllPaintIt](https://www.facebook.com/JimllPaintIt)

You get more of the audience-participatory sense of fun.

------
igvadaimon
That Putin poster is awesome.

------
JoeAltmaier
Cute. But don't we all pretty much have friends with the same deal - suggest
something interesting, they'll paint it? Because that's how artists work
anyway.

------
noja
He might want to rethink the branding there...

~~~
unfunco
I don't think so, he seemed to hit right about the time Operation Yewtree
began, it's almost entirely a British sense of humour that he's drawing to,
and the majority of people I know, despite the atrocities of what Savile did,
seem to find it hilarious that everybody knew he was a blatant pedophile, but
nobody did a thing.

~~~
mryan
> the majority of people I know [..] seem to find it hilarious that everybody
> knew he was a blatant pedophile

I'm not sure hilarious is the correct emotional response here.

~~~
unfunco
By excluding the last part, after the comma (but nobody did a thing), it's out
of context. The red-tape and bureaucracy and cowardliness and bumbling of the
BBC is what we find funny, it's pretty standard for the organisation as a
whole. There's definitely no excusing the actions of _those_ who failed to
act, and that's definitely unfunny.

